# Pentax Full Frame Camera Specs Leak



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 18, 2015)

```
The long rumored 35mm full frame offering from Pentax will make an appearance next week and the specs have leaked.</p>
<p><strong>Specifications:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">TYPE : Digital SLR Camera</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">SENSOR : 36 Megapixel CMOS Full frame without lowpass filter</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">FRAME: Pentax KAF3 with stainless steel bayonet</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">SYSTEM APPROACH : SAFOX XI with phase detection with 27 pts (25 in cross and 3 of f2.8 )</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">VISOR : pentaprism Coverage: 100 % LCD</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">DISPLAY: 3.2 “TFT swing</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">EMBEDDED FLASH : No</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">EXTERNAL FLASH : Zapada (P- TTL ) high-speed sync and wireless compatible with Pentax flashes – take X -sync</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">STORAGE : 2 SDXC</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">STABILIZATION : Sensor system with reduced movement and rotation compensation system ( 3.5EV TBD)</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">MEASURING SYSTEM LIGHT : TTL using a 86000 pixels RGB sensor</span></li>
<li class="p1"><span class="s1">ISO Sensitivity : 100-102,400</span></li>
</ul>
<p>Ricoh themselves are <a href="http://www.pentax.com/en/pentaxff/" target="_blank">teasing the new Pentax K-Mount</a> full frame camera.</p>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 18, 2015)

The camera is indeed real and not a rumor: http://www.pentax.com/jp/pentaxff/

The 36 MP on that spec list will wind folks up. It has been speculated to _*not*_ receive Sony's latest and greatest A7R II BSI sensor hotness, but instead get the Sony sensor in the Nikon D810 and original A7R.

If true, it's a dated piece of tech, but still a very strong performer. More to point, Pentax has been the irreverent but loveable underdog on the APS-C front for some time -- weather sealed, resistant from everything, no AA filter, IBIS, etc. They make gear loaded full of tech, but they've usually been a step behind on the meat and potatoes metrics like burst, MP count, sheer number of compatible lenses, etc.

I'm curious to see why they are walking _towards_ a mirror box and not away from it. Mirrorless is the future, and these guys just signed up for a new SLR mount!

- A


----------



## rs (Sep 18, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> Mirrorless is the future, and these guys just signed up for a new SLR mount!



The K mount was introduced for 35mm film back in 1975 by Pentax. While most of the newly released lenses are optimised for the smaller imaging circle of APS-C, every one of the old film lenses covers FF, and additionally many of the very recent K mount lenses are for FF too.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 18, 2015)

I did a quick search and found that Pentax only manufactures 10 models of autofocus lens for full frame camera. 

It seems that, after a decade waiting, Pentax SLR users can remove their lenses sleeping in the museum. :-\


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 18, 2015)

rs said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Mirrorless is the future, and these guys just signed up for a new SLR mount!
> ...



I stand corrected. I fully recognize that Pentax used to be a major player in film cameras -- I should have said "a resurrection of an old mount that has no modern glass". 

But the point still stands. It's still the same wicked burden on Pentax. _Deliver FF glass that's good enough for a 36 MP sensor *immediately*_. That's a massive investment that one might argue should be funneled towards a mirrorless solution instead.

That said, if you dig Pentax or have old film lenses of theirs, this might be quite a nice rig.

- A


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 18, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



There are quite a few Pentax FF lenses that would cut it on a 36 or even 42 MP sensor. What's interesting about this new rumour is that the last one, purportedly put about by a Tamron rep, suggested that the new camera would use the new BSI 42 MP Exmor R sensor. 

The current Pentax APS dslrs are very capable cameras - as long as sophisticated AF is not your thing, and the Pentax K3II cannot match the Canon 7DII but then it's half the price. And half the size. 

What's interesting is that using the 'old' 36 MP Exmor makes more sense because Pentax / Ricoh will have to offer this camera cheaper than the competition. However Pentax are working themselves into a position where they can command a similar price for a similar product to Canon or Nikon - look at the K3. I expect the new Pentax FF will offer near 5DIII performance, AF excluded, but at a price a little more than a 6D. 

Good news for us Canon shooters because it will mean Canon will have to sharpen their pencil for the lower FF models.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2015)

Spring 2016 Debut? As in May? People complain when they have to wait 2-3 months after a Canon announcement. How about making long suffering Pentax users wait 8 months 

I do indeed have some old Pentax Glass. I picked up a old Canon FTb QL today at a garage sale, it seems to work nicely at all shutter speeds, and the old lens works fine as well.

That time period was the heyday of Pentax, they were neck and neck with Nikon, and maybe better than Canon. I never owned one then, but have bought used ones since.


----------



## sdsr (Sep 19, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> There are quite a few Pentax FF lenses that would cut it on a 36 or even 42 MP sensor.



Quite so - I've been using a few of their old screwmount lenses on Sony a7 bodies for some time, to very good effect. It would be nice if the new Pentax makes mf as easy as it is on mirrorless/EVF cameras. Either way, I'm not looking forward to the effect this will likely have on the price of old Pentax lenses!


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Sep 19, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Spring 2016 Debut? As in May? People complain when they have to wait 2-3 months after a Canon announcement. How about making long suffering Pentax users wait 8 months
> 
> I do indeed have some old Pentax Glass. I picked up a old Canon FTb QL today at a garage sale, it seems to work nicely at all shutter speeds, and the old L lens works fine as well.
> 
> That time period was the heyday of Pentax, they were neck and neck with Nikon, and maybe better than Canon. I never owned one then, but have bought used ones since.



Extra a few months won't hurt better to get a system that is working properly than one full of issues like the first batch of K-3 II.


----------

